# Наше творчество > Инструментал >  музыка от VADa

## VAD

Уря...
появился раздел, который просто был необходим на форуме...
похоже я первый!
начну с более-менее раннего...
итак:
"Осенняя ночь" из альбома "Забытый мир" 
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/89347/

----------


## Black Lord

Вот это то,что я и искал,вот спасибо,угодили.
Мелодия высший пилотажжжжжжж!!!!!!![IMG]http://*********ru/278341.gif[/IMG]
Ещё бы органной импровизации с плавными переливами и акустической гитаркой для постановочек,совсем бы супер было.

----------


## ast1

*VAD*,
 МаладЭц,Вадим !Зачотно!!!Даже замедитировал я! :Ok:  :Pivo:

----------


## ZhurAN

*VAD*,
 Спасибо! Здорово!  :Ok: Жаль только, что 128 кб/с - вот если бы побольше!!!!

----------


## бригантина

Слушаю и наслаждаюсь. :Ok:

----------


## crezb

Клёво :Ok:

----------


## Витка

*VAD*, я балдею от твоей инструментальной музыки!!!  :Ok:   :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## VAD

спасибо, ребяты и девчаты! :smile:
еще одна вещица из того же альбома:
"Долгая зима"
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/115517/

----------


## Ларисочка

*VAD*,
 :flower: 
Знали бы вы,ребята,как классно под музыку VADa мчать по дороге!!!!

----------


## Витка

> *VAD*,
> 
> Знали бы вы,ребята,как классно под музыку VADa мчать по дороге!!!!


Я знаю!!!!  :Aga: :rolleyes: :Ok:

----------


## Slash

*VAD*,

Класс!  :Ok:  Спасибо за доставленное удовольствие!  :Aga:

----------


## Аркан

*VAD*,
 Романтика!!! :Ok:  :Pivo:

----------


## overload

Вадя, мне понравилось)))

----------


## oskar_65

*VAD*,
 ЗдОрово!

----------


## VAD

ну а теперь вкусненькое:
в стиле Smooth Jazz
"Утренний город"
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/189439/

----------


## Витка

> ну а теперь вкусненькое:
> в стиле Smooth Jazz
> "Утренний город"
> http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/189439/


Супер! Твоя тема города! Я балдю....

----------


## overload

Люблю мажор.
Респект.

----------


## бригантина

> ,как классно под музыку VADa мчать по дороге!!!!


Я люблю засыпать под нее :Connie 33:

----------


## MOPO

*VAD*,
ну че сказать - мужик  :Ok:  :Pivo:

----------


## audioritm

> ну а теперь вкусненькое:
> в стиле Smooth Jazz
> "Утренний город"


Действительно вкусненько. :Ok: 
А долгая зима наводит оптимистическое настроение. :Aga: 
 :Ok:

----------


## Лия

*VAD*,
клёво!!!! просто супер!!!

----------


## VAD

Спасибо!
тему Smooth Jazz продолжаю:
"Вечерний город"
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/151654/
кстати написан под впечатлением от Джордж Дюка

----------


## yamaha55

> Smooth Jazz продолжаю:
> "Вечерний город"


Я знал,что *ТЫ* МОГЁШЬ!!!Мне понравилось!!! :Ok:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo: 
(

----------


## Доцент

*VAD*,
 Привет,дружище. Ну молодчина, слушаю и вдохновляюсь, как ты от Дюка.Можно и поиграть такое, завтра и попробую, начнем с гитарки. Вад, а песни, что Серега пел  сможешь прислать? Буду очень благодарен. Всего тебе доброго, здоровья главное.  :Ok:

----------


## Aleksandr1

*VAD*,

Брависсимо! :Ok:

----------


## VAD

> *VAD*,
>  Привет,дружище. Ну молодчина, слушаю и вдохновляюсь, как ты от Дюка.Можно и поиграть такое, завтра и попробую, начнем с гитарки. Вад, а песни, что Серега пел  сможешь прислать? Буду очень благодарен. Всего тебе доброго, здоровья главное.


Привет! :smile:
Тебе минуса выслать или с голосом?

----------


## Доцент

> Привет! :smile:
> Тебе минуса выслать или с голосом?


Вад, если можно, и + и-, я еще в Пскове на них запал.
Сегодня вечер начал с твоих инструменталов, приятно было  играть ( тем более что лично знаком с автором:smile:), и атмосфера хорошая возникает.Гитара с примочкой, так что можно порисовать, спасибо :flower:

----------


## klen

*VAD*,
Здорово - Так держать!!!!

----------


## Ларисочка

ВААААДДДД!!!! Прости засранку!!! Болтали с тобой,когда на шабашку ехала,и совсем забыла тебе сказать,что собиралась использовать твои композиции. Отчитываюсь:ведущая,которая вела программу в восторге!!!! Куда перечислять авторские???:wink: :flower:

----------


## Очарование

> ведущая,которая вела программу в восторге!!!!


Есть еще одна ведущая, которая с тобой знакома лично:tongue:, сегодня ознакомилась с твоим творчеством :Vah: !!!! У Вики на винчестере нашла папочку "музыка от VADa" Все прослушала!!!!  :Ok:  Супер!!!!!! 
С Вашего позволения, Вадим, хочу честно скомуниздить себе на подзвучки программы многое:wink:

----------


## VAD

спасибо девчонки!  :flower: 
Лар, машину сделали?

----------


## Ларисочка

> Лар, машину сделали?


Ага! Поменяли коробку,поставили б\у,теперь у меня вышибает 4-ю:biggrin:

----------


## VAD

еще темка не совсем новая: Ночной город
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/189437

----------


## Лев

*VAD*,
 Классная вещь для релакса...

----------


## oskar_65

> Ночной город


Да,согласен с предыдущим отзывом - помогает расслабиться,есть в теме некий "положительный" заряд.Ну и работа как всегда на высоте.

----------


## kaznach

Обожаю подобные вещи в стиле Lounge.
Спасибо, в кайф!  :Pivo:  :Ok:

----------


## vik-tan

> Ночной город


Как и все предыдущее,на высоте!!! :Aga:  :Ok:

----------


## kesha35

Мощно! Получил настоящее наслождение от музыки! Спасибо!

----------


## Натаха Шмель

*VAD*,
 Ваденька, ты большой молодец :Oj: !!!Отличные работы, респект :Ok:  :Pivo: !!!

----------


## VAD

*Натаха Шмель*,
 Спасибо, Наталь!  :flower:

----------


## sax-alto

*VAD*,
 Уважаю!!!Класс!Мой любимый размерчик!!!

----------


## мусяня

*VAD*,
 Вадюша,музыка у тебя-КЛАССС!!!!! :Aga:  :Ok:

----------


## VAD

Спасибо, Ленчик!

----------


## SHAIKER

*VAD*,
 Классно! Релакс. :Aga:  :Ok: ЧО Куришь? Дай пыхнуть:biggrin:
Тут барабасты вероятно такие и должны быть, а так помни шо я тебю гвориль.

----------


## VAD

*SHAIKER*,
 спасиб дружище... помню... сам в свое время барабасил...

а табачок класс!!!

----------


## VAD

одна из последних работ...
вокал - фолк ансамбль "Воскресенье" г. Губкин
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/614079

----------


## SHAIKER

*VAD*,
 :Ok:

----------


## Mazaykina

*VAD*,
Вадик, аранжировка просто супер!!!! Я просто в восторге!!! Но вот исполнение- чисто народное. Это очень хорошо, но смотря для какой аудитории. 
У меня есть квартет девчат, современные голоса, поставленные эстрадные. руководит ими моя бывшая сокурсница Лариса. Они тоже поют этно. Например, на Конкурсе во Владимире они сделали Ярушину "Порушку -параню" ТАК, что он вообще не стал петь соло, а просто импровизировал на басах. Потом сказал- каааайф! Вот под них бы твою работу.... Если хочешь, я вас познакомлю. Мне кажется, получился бы очень интересный тандем.

----------


## VAD

Кстати, Мариш, эта песня сделана на заказ (я имею в виду минус) для другого ансамбля, для живого выступления... просто акапелла была от "Воскресенья"... вот и вставил ее сюда...
А от знакомства, конечно, я не против!

----------


## SHAIKER

*VAD*,
 Я нашёл барабанщика который будет играть твои барабанные партии.
Есть таковыеЯ.:biggrin:
Johnny Rabb
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0ZHb...eature=related

----------


## VAD

он дорого стоит... :biggrin:

----------


## Волдед

*VAD*,
 Молодца, ай молодца!!! Скачаю в машину!!! :Aga:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Светла ночка

> одна из последних работ...
> вокал - фолк ансамбль "Воскресенье" г. Губкин


Просто нет слов, одни впечатления - замечательно, изумительно, классно !  :Ok:

----------


## VAD

одна из последних работ: "City men"
заключительный трек к альбому "City"
http://rghost.ru/1409089

гитара: Donskoy

----------


## Petrakov

> одна из последних работ: "City men"


Друже, отличный трек! Гитара хороша! :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Лев

> "City men"


Впечатляет :Ok:

----------


## VAD

и снова по фольклору...
http://rghost.ru/1466532

----------


## Лев

> и снова по фольклору...


Ублажил :Ok: :rolleyes:

----------


## lejla-nau

вокал - фолк ансамбль "Воскресенье" г. Губкин

VAD, отличная мелодия, замечательное исполнение!  :flower:  :Ok:

----------


## lejla-nau

[QUOTE=VAD;2703739]и снова по фольклору...

Отлично! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  МОЛОДЦЫ!!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## lejla-nau

[QUOTE=VAD;2697014]одна из последних работ: "City men"
заключительный трек к альбому "City"


VAD, ОТЛИЧНО!  :flower:  :Aga:

----------


## VAD

Треки:
"Evening City"
"Заря"
"Ну-ка"
добавлены в ротацию известного интернет-радио Groovera.
http://groovera.com/groovera-jet-cit...ow-playing.php

----------


## Лев

> http://groovera.com/groovera-jet-cit...ow-playing.php


И что с этой ссылкой делать?

----------


## Ларисочка

Вад,поздравляем!!!!!!

----------


## VAD

> И что с этой ссылкой делать?


там кнопочка есть:
"listen to jet city lounge"

нажимаешь ее и слушаешь радио... желательно иметь винамп...

----------


## VAD

последняя работа с бабульками:
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/810585/

----------


## Маргоshа

Вад! Ты представляешь, только что слушала и умирала твой "Забытый мир", и вдруг ты выставляешь "на горке".
Вот бывает же такое! Вадюша, ты супер!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Обожаю!

----------


## Витка

> Треки:
> "Evening City"
> "Заря"
> "Ну-ка"
> добавлены в ротацию известного интернет-радио Groovera.
> http://groovera.com/groovera-jet-cit...ow-playing.php


ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!

----------


## VAD

Спасибы!  :Derisive:

----------


## ast1

> последняя работа с бабульками:
> http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/810585/


Хорош! :Yahoo: 
Бабулькам на концовки  не мешало б ревера дать,сухо как-то слушаются окончанияи фраз.
Ну,так кааацца мИне!)))

----------


## VAD

Аркаш, а вот другое мнение: 


> Понравилось как реверб бабулек сделан, вроде думаешь сейчас там будет хвост, а там хвостик.


я думал добавить им дилэйчику на конце, но мне кажется каша получилась бы...

----------


## ast1

> Аркаш, а вот другое мнение: 
> я думал добавить им дилэйчику на конце, но мне кажется каша получилась бы...


Аааа!Вот ты какой!!! :Grin: 
Тогда понятно,что-то в этом есть,согласен!!! :Ok:

----------


## VAD

а в этом есть естество этнического вокала...  :Derisive:

----------


## klen

*VAD*, 
как всегда по-мастерски!!!! :Ok: 
это уже стиль - который узнаваем!

----------


## Марийка-Умница

:040:  *замечательная музыка!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## VAD

спасибо!
собстна релиз альбома на лейбле:
http://mixgalaxy*******.com/releases/mixg019/

вместо звездочек: r e c o r d s
непонятно почему здесь блокируется это слово... :Tu:

----------


## Лев

> непонятно почему здесь блокируется это слово..


робот так настроен(против рекламы сайтов)

----------


## egorOFF

> последняя работа с бабульками:
> http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/810585/


Послушал, облизнулся... :Grin:  Впрочем, как всегда...  :Yes4:  Жаль бабулек не "переписать" :Derisive:

----------


## VAD

дык выше ж ссылка на альбом...
оттуда и переписывай...

----------


## egorOFF

> дык выше ж ссылка на альбом...
> оттуда и переписывай...


Ну, спасибо! Эк меня затупило... :Taunt:

----------


## aigul

Вадим! Ну ты у нас супер мастер!

----------


## Светла ночка

> дык выше ж ссылка на альбом...


А выше это где ?!  :Blush2: Ничего не нашла ! :No2:

----------


## Лев

> А выше это где ?! Ничего не нашла !


http://mixgalaxy*******.com/releases/mixg019/
вместо точек вставить ******* - это и было выше :Yes4:

----------


## bonich

Вадим! Великолепные работы! Сам увлекаюсь электронной музыкой и поэтому слушая Ваши работы получил массу удовольствия! А еще мне нравится сочетание электроники с фольклором. У вас это очень удачно получается!

----------


## Lara14

Плохо, что эту музыку нельзя сохранить.

----------


## VAD

дык выше ссылку давал на сайт релиза... там и можно скачать...

----------


## VAD

работаю над новым альбомом с бабушками... скоро будет...
один из треков:
http://rghost.ru/46792393

----------


## Лев

> работаю над новым альбомом с бабушками... скоро будет...
> один из треков:
> http://rghost.ru/46792393


Получил удовольствие от прослушанного :040:

----------


## Микеланджело

Здорово, правда)

----------


## VAD

готов второй альбом с бабушками... ищу издателя

----------


## МУРЁНКА

> твой "Забытый мир",


Тоже очень нравится!

----------


## Aniva

Не могу зайти. Закрытый доступ(((((

----------

